# AppleScript pour modifier l'étiquette d'un fichier



## Jean-François (16 Août 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'ai besoin d'un script pour automatiser la tâche suivante :
lorsque je dépose un fichier sur un dossier défini, un alias du fichier doit être créé dans un autre dossier et la couleur de l'étiquette de l'alias créé ET du fichier déposé doit être modifiée.

J'ai essayé de m'y coller en faisant un folder script, mais voilà, comme je suis novice en AppleScript, il y a quelque chose qui coince :

on adding folder items to this_folder after receiving added_items
	tell application "Finder"
		make new alias file to added_items at "Atlas:Users:jfesktop:TRAVAIL"
		set label index of added_items to 4
		set label index of alias file to 4
	end tell
end adding folder items to

L'alias est bien créé dans le dossier voulu, mais le changement de couleur d'étiquette n'est pas pris en compte.

Qui pourrait m'aider ?
D'avance merci !!!

JF


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Salut   

Comme ceci

```
on adding folder items to this_folder after receiving added_items
	tell application "Finder" to repeat with i in added_items
		tell (make new alias file to i at "Atlas:Users:jf:Desktop:TRAVAIL:") to set label index to 4
		set label index of i to 4
	end repeat
end adding folder items to
```


----------



## Jean-François (21 Août 2006)

Un grand merci pour cette réponse rapide, c'est super !


----------

